# 500 Watt Halogen floods.



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Those cheesy 500w T-lamps that cost more to replace than the entire fixture?

First, don't touch the lamps with your fingers. The oil on your skin degrages the glass.

Second, dump 'em and get something like LED.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Those cheesy 500w T-lamps that cost more to replace than the entire fixture?
> 
> First, don't touch the lamps with your fingers. The oil on your skin degrages the glass.
> 
> Second, dump 'em and get something like LED.


ditto :thumbup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

The 60's called. They want their technology back.

What are you lighting?

26 watt (2, 13W lamps) compact fluorescant floodlights from E-conolight for about $30 including lamps will likely do the job.

If you need a crapload of light, 100W metal halide will replace it.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

220/221 said:


> The 60's called. They want their technology back.


Thats funny.


----------



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

220/221 said:


> The 60's called. They want their technology back.
> .


 
A million comedians out of work.........:no:

perhaps I should have elaborated a little.

The customer bought his own fixtures and is a cheap a

the lights are bright, and he likes them, but thinks I installed them wrong or has a voltage issue. the voltage at both fixtures is 121V.

I was just looking for suggestions. I don't sell these POS's and there is a reason why.:whistling2:

I have went back free of charge 2 times now to replace bulbs.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Have you looked at the joints for overheating?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Nosparxsse said:


> keep blowing bulbs. 500w/ 120v
> 
> what is best solution?
> 
> ...



VERY VERY Important to keep the lamp horizontal.
for every degree off you lose days of lamp life. 
If vertical they last less than 1 week while at the same time burn out the socket.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> I have gone back free of charge 2 times now to replace bulbs.


You should also realize that you have set a precedent with this behavior. They are his $10 fixtures and his responsibility as long as the installation was done right.

Explain to him that they are $10 because they are cheap and stupid. The lamps burn at like 1000 degrees and waste electricity.

They do throw a sh!tload of light though.

Put 300W lamps in. You won't notice the difference.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I've had one or those fixtures (I put 100W lamp in it) shining on my pool for at least 5 years without having to replace the lamp.
Mind you it's not used every night and it is on a two hour wind up timer switch.

BTW it is perfectly level.


----------



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

The fixtures are horizontal and level. 

I put 2 rough service 300 watt 130V rough service bulbs on last trip, and explained I would not be back next time for free.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

They also don't like vibration.. I had that problem in a office building that had a street cars going by all day.. The vibrations made the lamps burn out fast.
Mind you they were par 38 halogens.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Have you looked at the joints for overheating?


When that happens it is getting too short and you need to use a roach clip.:thumbsup:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> When that happens it is getting too short and you need to use a roach clip.:thumbsup:


Spring-loaded needlenose :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The other thing is how long he leave the halogén bulb on ?

If on all nite better off get big ase CFL or Metal Halidé luminaire 

I know the Halogén do throw serious amout of lights however a good tap of viberation will kill them pretty fast.

The only time I will use the halogén is use for tempory luminaire { only used in cold weather or large area to lit up } otherwise big ase 400 MH will do it.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> They also don't like vibration.. I had that problem in a office building that had a street cars going by all day.. The vibrations made the lamps burn out fast.
> Mind you they were par 38 halogens.


I am pretty sure this guys kids are hittting this thing with a basketball. 

(This location DOES have semi-traffic going by all day as well....hmmmmmmmm)


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Provided the fitting is not overheating,
You are having the same problem that I had,
The problem is poor quality lamps!
A lot of those lamps are made very cheaply in china,
and they are just CRAP! 
After some experimenting with various brands
I found a lamp rated at 2500hrs and these lamps
have lasted a lot longer.
The brand I use is NELSON.
not sure if available in the USA.
But look for lamps rated at 2000hrs or more,
I am sure it will solve your problems.




Nosparxsse said:


> keep blowing bulbs. 500w/ 120v
> 
> what is best solution?
> 
> ...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> VERY VERY Important to keep the lamp horizontal.
> for every degree off you lose days of lamp life.
> If vertical they last less than 1 week while at the same time burn out the socket.


This is interesting information. Is it in the manufacturer's specifications?


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Personally I'd just slap in 130V, rough service, rated lamps and possibly a dimmer that won't allow it to reach 100% (takes a slight modification of the slider/dial).

As one of the other guys mentioned, make damned sure you don't touch it with your finger or anyting oily. That will have a hugely negative effect on its usable life.

I've never heard of what TO sparky said about them being level, but it definitely sounds plausible to me knowing the fixtures.


----------



## sparky.jp (May 1, 2009)

What is the brand of the bulbs that are being used?

I have these fixtures on my house and use the one over the driveway several hours per week on average, and that bulb is over 15 years old.

I have found that the more expensive name-brand (ie $8-10 GE) bulbs seems to last a lot longer than the $3 import brands.

+1 on the advice to install a dimmer set to limit the power a bit.

YMMV


----------



## 3197193 (Sep 28, 2008)

i replaced 2 500 watt halogen lights with one 400 watt mh wall pack. the mh light is brighter whiter and its been in use almost every night for 6 years as to the once every month bulb change before. i bought my mh from e-conolight. i think the wall pack at that time was 138.00. compare the 20-30 dollards for the halogen lights + bulbs every month or so +cost of replacing them its not a hard decision. pay me now or pay me later.....later


----------

